

Plant got rid of Junk DNA (just like Dark Angel's Max) - EvaK_de
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/05/carnivorous-plant-has-deleted-most-of-its-junk-dna/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29

======
tocomment
Did they ever explain the dark angel thing? I thought her junk dna was
replaced with new genes?

~~~
EvaK_de
I think they just said that she didn't have any... There is a book, which
explains that Sandeman made her that way to give her immunity against a
toxine, which will pollute earth's atmosphere when a certain asteroid passes
very near.

